

World's Oldest Genome Sequenced From 700,000-Year-Old Horse DNA - adventured
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/06/130626-ancient-dna-oldest-sequenced-horse-paleontology-science/

======
pkill17
Should be interesting to see how sequencing goes on that wooly mammoth
recovered a week or two ago. Not sure of the complexities involved, but hopes
were high the blood was mostly intact.

~~~
adventured
Links for the fascinating Mammoth story:

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/06/130601-wooll...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/06/130601-woolly-
mammoth-blood-russia-science-extinct-species-deextinction/)

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2013/05/31/187581614/rep...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-
way/2013/05/31/187581614/report-of-liquid-woolly-mammoth-blood-prompts-clone-
talk)

[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57586854/woolly-
mammoth-...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57586854/woolly-mammoth-
containing-liquid-blood-discovered-in-russia/)

